

There are many reasons why India and China have nothing on us  - cwan
http://www.thedaily.com/page/2011/02/24/022411-opinions-column-americandream-dalmia-1-2/

======
FraaJad
Written by a desi (ABCD even) who has seen her motherland only through the
lenses of western/english media.

No Indian, especially those outside the English media, thinks that India is
better than the US in material quality of life.

------
badwetter
The article itself sounds similar to hype.

------
gopi
I am a indian living in US for more than 10 years and this article sounds so
true!

------
gorrepati
I'm an Indian living in the US for the past 9 and I agree with the article..

